# Belinea Notebook NB3000 Bluetooth einschalten



## XxbambamxX (25. April 2010)

Hi
Ich weiss nicht wie ich bei meinem neu gekauften Belinea Notebook bluetooth aktivieren kann.
Kippschalter o.ä gibt es dafür nicht und beim Gerätemanager finde ich leider auch nichts aber laut Hersteller sollte es eine Bluetooth Schnittstelle haben und es existiert auch eine Diode die anzeigt ob Bluetooth aktiviert ist oder nicht.
Kann mir vielleicht jemand von euch helfen? Den der Hersteller "Belinea" antwortete nicht auf meine Anfrage!
mfg


----------



## Cromon (25. April 2010)

Man findet nicht viel im Internet, aber hast du den Bluetooth-Treiber installiert?

/Edit:
Und findest du ein Bluetooth-Gerät im Gerätemanager? Oder hast du irgendwelche "?"-Einträge da drin?


----------



## PC Heini (26. April 2010)

Im Bios nachsehen ob aktiv, oder es gibt ne Taste ( ev Tastenkombination ), um das Bluetooth zu aktivieren.


----------



## Dr Dau (26. April 2010)

Hallo!

Bei mir gibt es einen Eintrag "TOSHIBA Bluetooth Service" unter den Diensten, der muss natürlich aktiviert sein.
Und dann gibt es bei mir im Startmenü noch eine Programmgruppe "Bluetooth" mit den Einträgen "Bluetooth-Einstellungen", "Bluetooth-Informationsaustausch", "Drahtlose Dateiübertragung" und "Remotekamera".
Wenn ich einen dieser Einträge anklicke, will die Bluetooth-Software einen Treiber installieren und wartet dabei darauf dass ich ein Bluetoothgerät "anschliesse".
Da ich aber kein Bluetoothgerät habe, bleibt mir nur übrig die Treiberinstallation abzubrechen.

Natürlich gibt es nicht nur TOSHIBA, aber trotzdem würde ich unter den Diensten und im Startmenü nachsehen ob dort irgendwo etwas mit "Bluetooth" zu finden ist.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## XxbambamxX (26. April 2010)

hi
Vielen Dank erstmal, dass ihr versucht habt mir zu helfen!


> Im Bios nachsehen


 Was ist Bios? Ich verwende überigens windows 7.
Ja im Internet findet man tatsächlich nichts! -.-
Und da ich das Gerät nichteinmal im Gerätemanager finden weiss ich auch nicht ob der Treiber dafür installiert ist .
Aber inzwischen ist eine Mail von Belinea gekommen mit dem Inhalt,dass ich in den nächsten Tagen eine Antwort erhalten werde... *freu*
mfg


----------



## Dr Dau (26. April 2010)

XxbambamxX hat gesagt.:


> Was ist Bios?


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/BIOS


XxbambamxX hat gesagt.:


> Aber inzwischen ist eine Mail von Belinea gekommen mit dem Inhalt,dass ich in den nächsten Tagen eine Antwort erhalten werde... *freu*


Und warum haben sie Dir nicht gleich die Lösung des Problems genannt?
Das lässt vermuten dass die Mail entweder automatisch generiert wurde oder dass die Putzfrau sie verschickt hat.


----------



## PC Heini (26. April 2010)

Das Bios ist ne art Minibetriebsystem, damit der PC überhaupt starten kann. Dies überprüft die verbauten Komponenten und bei einem Defekt oder nichterkennen, meldet das Bios mittells Piepstönen einen Fehler. Im Bios kann man auch einige Einstellungen vornehmen. Zb von welchem Laufwerk gebootet werden soll, ( Festplatte, CD Laufwerk, Diskettenlaufwerk ) Auch ist das Bios zum übertackten für einige Einstellungen interessant.
In Deinem Fall kann man auch Geräte aktivieren oder deaktivieren. Daher die Idee, dass Du im Bios nachsehen sollst. Aber wenn Du schon nicht weisst, was das Bios ist, dürfte es schwierig werden, Dir hier zu helfen. Ein gang zu nem versierten Kollegen oder Händler dürfte das beste sein.
Sollte es Dich aber trotzdem interessieren, wie Du ins Bios kommst, so musste beim einschalten gleich auf den Bildschirm schauen. Meist kommen da wirre Sätze. Am unteren Rand steht meist eine Tastenkombination, wie man ins Bios kommt. Dies kann die Del Taste oder F2 oder Ctrl.Alt und S Tastenkombination sein. Dann musste Dich durchhangeln zum Fenster wo Integral Periferals steht. Dies dann öffnen und nachsehen, wie der Stand der Dinge ist.


----------



## XxbambamxX (26. April 2010)

Erstmal die Mail wurde nicht automatisch generiert(kam zumindest erst nach ein paar Tagen und es stand eine Signiatur darunter und kein Hinweis, dass dies eine automatische Mail war.) Sie haben meine "Anfrag" an die Fachabteilung Notebook weitergeleitet -.-.
Danke für den Tipp mit dem Bios. Werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren.
Ja ich bin halt ein typischer Anwender und habe bis vor ein paar Tage Windows XP besessen, da gibts sowas meines wissens nicht  
Dann wart ich nun mal die Mail des Herste
llers ab.
mfg


----------



## sheel (26. April 2010)

XxbambamxX hat gesagt.:


> Danke für den Tipp mit dem Bios.
> Ja ich bin halt ein typischer Anwender und habe bis vor ein paar Tage Windows XP besessen, da gibts sowas meines wissens nicht



Doch doch 
Solange du kein selbstgebautes Mainboard verwendest, gibts das BIOS sicher, egal welches Windows/Linux/etc du verwendest


----------

